# Sticky  BUYERS GUIDE: 3DTVs and 3D Active Shutter Glasses



## Lee Stewart

Here is information on the new 3DTV's from the major CEMs, their sizes and if they come with the necessary 3D active shutter glasses or do you need to purchase them seperately (along with the necessary emitter). This information is current AFAIK. Pricing is MSRP. No price means it has not been made known yet.

*PANASONIC:*

Panasonic VT20 and VT25 PDP series:


TC-P50VT25 - $2,599.95 - week of May 3


TC-P54VT25 - $2,999.95 - week of May 3


TC-P58VT25 - $3,399.95 - June 2010


TC-P65VT25 - $4,299.95 - June 2010


One pair of 3D glasses are included, emitter is built in. The difference between the VT20 and VT25 is the color of the bezel (AFAIK)


58 and 65 inch are supposed to be available in July


TC-P42G25 - $1,699.95


TC-P50GT25 - $2,099.95


Both of the above 3DTVs have the 2D to 3D conversion feature. They will be available at the end of August.


*SONY:*

Sony XBR LX900 series


40" = $2000

46" = $2450

52" = $3300

60" = $4200


All models come with 2 pair of 3D glasses and the necessary emitter- due out in June

Sony XBR HX900 series


46" = $2450

52" = $3300


No glasses or emitter included. Must be purchased seperately - due out in June


*LG:*

Infinia PX950 Plasma series


50" = $1,999


60" = $2,999


*SAMSUNG:*

_"UN" LED LCD series_

C7000 series


40", 46" and 55"


Glasses must be purchased seperately, emitter is built in

C8000 series - ship date: April 16th


46", 55" and 65"


Glasses must be purchased seperately, emitter is built in

C9000 series


46" and 55"


Glasses must be purchased seperately, emitter is built in


MSRP pricing for their LED LCDs


_"PN" PDP series_

C7000 series


50", 58" and 63"


Glasses must be purchased seperately, emitter is built in - shipping April 2nd

C8000 series


50", 58" and 63"


Glasses must be purchased seperately, emitter is built in


MSRP pricing for their PDPs


PDP's start shipping April 2nd - not all models.

PN50C490 50-Inch 720p Plasma 3D HDTV


$1099 - ships August


*VIZIO:*

Vizio XVT PRO series


47" ($1999)

55" ($2500)


"XpanD active-shutter glasses (sold separately)" to use Bluetooth comm (emitter built in ??) - due out in August. HERE is the CES announcement



*TOSHIBA:*


WX800 - 46" - $2600


WX800 - 55" - $3300


They will be shipping this month (September)


*MITSUBISHI:*


DLP 3D ready RPTVs. Require 3DC-1000 3D Adapter (sold seperately) - available June 2010


Uses the XpanD X102 DLP-Link 3D glasses purchased seperately

NOTE: DLP RPTV's use the Checkerboard 3D format so resolution will be Half HD per eye instead of Full HD per eye.


638 Series

WD-60638 – $1,199.00

WD-65638 – $1,499.00

WD-73638 – $1,999.00


738 Series

WD-60738 – $1,399.00

WD-65738 – $1,799.00

WD-73738 – $2,399.00

WD-82738 – $3,799.00


838 Series

WD-65838 – $2,199.00

WD-73838 – $2,799.00

WD-82838 – $4,499.00

*The above models will be available May 2010*


Laservue

65" (2009 price was $7000)


See Mits Press Release for all the details on the above 2010 models


*SHARP*


LE925 series - includes 2 pair of glasses


52" = $4199

60" = $5299

_The Quattron TVs will perform both 2D to 3D conversion, and 3D to 2D conversion._

*Availability is November*

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/22/s...or-the-states/ 


As other CEMs release information on their 3DTV offerring, I will amend this post to keep it up to date. If you have any info that is contrary to what I posted, please bring it up with a link to go with it. Thanks.


I highly recommend that anyone who is considering purchasing a 3DTV do their homework to see the different features for the different series, especially the Samsungs.


One item brought to my attention is that with the Sony 3DTV's, the XBR LX900 series is Edge lit while the XBR HX900 series uses LED arrays for local dimming, Check those specs CAREFULLY










Different models of 3D active shutter glasses by CEM



*Panasonic - $150*











*Sony - $133 for glasses and $55 for Emitter*











*Samsung (battery) - $150*



















*Samsung (rechargable) - $200*










*Samsung Kids Version (rechargeable) - $180*




















*Vizio & Mitsubishi*










*XpanD Active Shutter Glasses Models:*


X102 = DLP-Link (for use with Samsung and Mitsubishi DLP 3D ready RPTV) - ($160)


X103 = Universal IR (for 3DTVs w/ IR as a comm - Samsung, Panasonic, Sony and LG) - ($160) -June 2010


X104 = Universal ASGs - IR, DLP-Link and BlueTooth (Vizio) Frames to be made of Titanium - Jan. 2011



*LG -AG-S100 - $125*

 


*BIT CAULDRON*










*VESA transmitter:*










*The different emitters for their RF BC5000 glasses*












BC5000 - Uses RF comm (802.15.4)


BC3000 - DLP-Link compatible


Products are to be available in the 2nd half of 2010.


*Viewsonic PGD-150 DLP-Link - $99.00* (Available April 2010)











Technical Details:
1000:1 contrast (typ), 2ms response time (typ)

50ft effective use distance, Emitter free efficient design
Active shutter glass design for blur free immersive 3D experience

Long battery life provides for up to 70 hours of continuous usage

Features ruggedized water and dust proof design for easy cleaning


*TOSHIBA*










Toshiba's latest use for OCB LCDs: 3D glasses

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/18/t...ds-3d-glasses/ 


*MONSTER*











$250 for 1 pair of glasses and an RF transmitter. Each pair will be $170 seperately


----------



## Lee Stewart

WEBSITES FOR THE ABOVE PRODUCTS


PANASONIC 

SAMSUNG 

SONY 

TOSHIBA 

LG 

VIZIO 

MITSUBISHI 

XPAND 

BIT CAULDRON 

VIEWSONIC


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/18358795
> 
> 
> The official Vizio press release ( here ) says "XpanD active-shutter glasses (sold separately)" and talks about the Bluetooth emitter, which is probably built-in (since it does not say sold separately).



Thanks










Edited OP


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Wal-Mart to Carry 3D HDTVs*



> Quote:
> “Though plans will likely include only select stores, Wal-Mart has not officially announced when we will sell 3D TVs, where, and what brand or brands we will carry,” the spokeswoman told the publication.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/walmart032410.htm


----------



## taxman48

Went to see the Panasonic VT25 at local BestBuy.. Salesman said each extra pair of glasses would be $150..







Guess I'll have a BYOG (bring your own glasses) party..


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added LG's active shutter glasses and Samsung kids versions - come in either blue or pick (image)


EDIT - added price for LG's 47" LX9500


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added ship date for C8000 Samsung LED LCD series.


----------



## NSX1992

Your list fails to mention Mitsubishi DLP 3D ready TV's that have been available for two years. They come in 65,73 and 82" sizes. I have the 73" in bedroom and the 82" in living room. The 82" cost me $3600 over the internet and I bought two pair of glasses with emitter from IO Display Systems for $118. I played Avatar in 3D over 70 hours on my Xbox360. The 3D was simply amazing. I just think that 3D cannot be fully enjoyed on the smaller displays as seen in the BB displays.


The current Mitsubishis will require an adaptor to convert new BR 3D standards to checkerboard (rumor ~ $100) while the new ones won't. Sony will provide software upgrade (June?) to my PS3 so I can watch future 3D BR movies when they become available. I waited two years (73" DLP) before anything was available (except Nvidea PC 3D) to finally enjoy 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18383767
> 
> 
> Your list fails to mention Mitsubishi DLP 3D ready TV's that have been available for two years. They come in 65,73 and 82" sizes. I have the 73" in bedroom and the 82" in living room. The 82" cost me $3600 over the internet and I bought two pair of glasses with emitter from IO Display Systems for $118. I played Avatar in 3D over 70 hours on my Xbox360. The 3D was simply amazing. I just think that 3D cannot be fully enjoyed on the smaller displays as seen in the BB displays.
> 
> 
> The current Mitsubishis will require an adaptor to convert new BR 3D standards to checkerboard (rumor ~ $100) while the new ones won't. Sony will provide software upgrade (June?) to my PS3 so I can watch future 3D BR movies when they become available. I waited two years (73" DLP) before anything was available (except Nvidea PC 3D) to finally enjoy 3D.



OK - I will add the Mits RPTVs


EDIT: added estimated arrival date for the 3DC-1000 3D adapter - data from Mits.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added pricing on Mits RPTVs and info on XPanD and Bit Cauldron ASGs, had title of thread changed and changed post #2 for list of company websites


----------



## GregLee

Samsung user manuals are here: plasma C7000 , LED C8000 .


----------



## Ken H

Confirmed by BestBuy today that the entire inventory of Panasonic VT20 units have been sold out.


----------



## NorthTV

Regarding Inventory of the Panasonic VT20s. Apparently each of the 250 qualifying Magnolia included Best Buys that were provided demos were allocated 2 to 3 sets for sale. That would suggest that at most 750 sets were manufactured for sale in the U.S. to date and more likely less than 500. Will we now only see the VT25 model with all the 20s sold out? Reportedly the 25s should be showing up for sale by all Best Buys as well as other retailers around June 1st.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/18424569
> 
> 
> Regarding Inventory of the Panasonic VT20s. Apparently each of the 250 qualifying Magnolia included Best Buys that were provided demos were allocated 2 to 3 sets for sale. That would suggest that at most 750 sets were manufactured for sale in the U.S. to date and more likely less than 500. Will we now only see the VT25 model with all the 20s sold out?



I believe so.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Sony pricing added for LX900 series and HX900 3D ready series


----------



## defiancecp

No inclusion of projectors?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defiancecp* /forum/post/18430675
> 
> 
> No inclusion of projectors?



Nope.










Someone else can start that thread.


----------



## Lee Stewart

added Viewsonic DLP-Link 3D active shutter glasses


----------



## obveron

Would be nice if the type of 3d signals accepted were listed for each display.


For example, whether it takes framepacked signals, checkerboard, pure 120hz or 100hz input, etc.

Also whether or not the tv has a vesa sync port.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron* /forum/post/18446644
> 
> 
> Would be nice if the type of 3d signals accepted were listed for each display.
> 
> 
> For example, whether it takes framepacked signals, checkerboard, pure 120hz or 100hz input, etc.
> 
> Also whether or not the tv has an vesa sync port.



AFAIK, the only TV's that take Checkerboard and have a VESA port are the Mitsubishi 3D ready DLP RPTVs. All the others use Frame Sequential (3D BD) and Side-by-Side or Over/Under for 3D from CBL or SAT


These are USA 3DTV's - no 100Hz. Thats for the UK.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added new Mitsubishi 2010 3D DLP RPTV data


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446662
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the only TV's that take Checkerboard and have a VESA port are the *Mitsubishi 3D ready DLP RPTVs*. All the others use Frame Sequential (3D BD) and Side-by-Side or Over/Under for 3D from CBL or SAT
> 
> 
> These are USA 3DTV's - no 100Hz. Thats for the UK.



...and Samsung's 3D-ready DLP RPTVs. Or are we only concerned with 2010 models?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18452385
> 
> 
> ...and Samsung's 3D-ready DLP RPTVs. *Or are we only concerned with 2010 models*?



For this thread - 2010 models


----------



## Chuck666

For those of us that are doing PC 3D, are the glasses different?


----------



## Mike5

Generally the glasses depend on the display and its 3D presentation technology. For example, to watch a Blu-Ray 3D with PowerDVD10 MarkII (when released) you'll need the glasses they give you with the display you use (or Universal like XpanD).


nVidia 3D Vision is a special technology where the emitter for the glasses is connected to the PC via USB (or sometimes via a dongle linked to the video card). But in this case you'll need a nVidia 3D Vision compliant display (3D HDTV listed in this thread are not).


Then, still speaking of nVidia 3D Vision, there is an even stranger connection among the emitter, the PC via USB and the DLP displays that I don't know in detail because these displays (Mitsubishi and Samsung) are not sold in Europe.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike5* /forum/post/18475884
> 
> 
> Generally the glasses depend on the display and its 3D presentation technology. For example, to watch a Blu-Ray 3D with PowerDVD10 MarkII (when released) you'll need the glasses they give you with the display you use (or Universal like XpanD).
> 
> 
> nVidia 3D Vision is a special technology where the emitter for the glasses is connected to the PC via USB (or sometimes via a dongle linked to the video card). But in this case you'll need a nVidia 3D Vision compliant display (3D HDTV listed in this thread are not).
> 
> 
> Then, still speaking of nVidia 3D Vision, there is an even stranger connection among the emitter, the PC via USB and the DLP displays that I don't know in detail because these displays (Mitsubishi and Samsung) are not sold in Europe.



Reportedly in the promotinal materials from NVidia there is reference to being able to use the Panasonic 3D Glasses. Perhaps others can clarify.


----------



## Chuck666

Thanks Mike5 and NorthTV.


I was thinking that LCD, 120 Hz TV's or Monitors would be equivalent to each other. I now understand that DLP would/could be different. nVidia does say it is compatible with the Mitubishi's. Now I'm confused.


Hope this is not messing up Lee's thread???????????


Chuck


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chuck666* /forum/post/18478042
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike5 and NorthTV.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that LCD, 120 Hz TV's or Monitors would be equivalent to each other. I now understand that DLP would/could be different. nVidia does say it is compatible with the Mitubishi's. Now I'm confused.
> 
> *Hope this is not messing up Lee's thread???????????*
> 
> Chuck



LOL! Not all all


----------



## Augerhandle

I sent an email to Mitsu Customer Service in regards to DLP-Link compatibility, and got the following reply.

It seems they will have a Starter Pack available with the 3D adapter, along with *2 pairs of glasses, an emitter, and a Disney "showcase" disc.*


See numbers 10 and 11 below.



> Quote:
> Thank you for contacting Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc. We are pleased to be able to assist our customers via our website. Here is the information that you have requested:
> 
> 
> *1. What is 3D TV?*
> Currently, there is no industry standard for the definition of 3D TV. CEA has formed a working group to draft the definition and
> Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America (MDEA) is a member of this subgroup. Currently the industry is using 3DTV as a generic
> term for a display technology that lets home viewers experience TV programs, movies, games, and other video content in a 3D
> stereoscopic effect using active shutter glasses.
> *2. How is the new 3D TV technology different from older 3D?*
> Prior to 2010, there have been 3D DVD titles that have come to market that use anaglyph glasses, which use lenses tinted red
> and cyan (or other colors) which are used to combine two false-color images. The result seen by the viewer is discolored and
> usually lower-resolution than the new method.
> The principal improvement of today's 3D technology is the use of active shutter and passive eyewear which are high contrast
> and provide for better higher video resolution experience. Today's 3DTVs also have technology that enables 3D images to be
> rendered on screen as intended by the studio broadcaster.
> *3. How is 3D TV different from 3D in the theater?*
> 3DTV is a large screen, immersive experience. Many consumers have experienced 3D feature films at 3D movie theaters. The
> DLP technology used in over 95% of 3D cinemas is the same core technology used in Mitsubishi 3D-Ready and Mitsubishi 3D
> TVs! In theaters, passive polarized 3D glasses are mainly used to view 3D movies. Most present day 3DTVs utilize active
> shutter glasses. Smaller screen sizes may present other issues relative to viewing 3D in the home, such as relatively narrow
> viewing distance range.
> *4. Can everyone see 3D?*
> No. Between 5 percent and 10 percent of Americans suffer from stereo blindness, according to the College of Optometrists in
> Vision Development. They often have good depth perception, which relies on more than just stereopsis, but cannot perceive the
> depth dimension of 3D video presentations. Some stereo-blind viewers can watch 3D material with no problem as long as they
> wear glasses; it simply appears as 2D to them.
> *5. Does everyone watching programming on a 3D TV need to wear 3D glasses?*
> Yes. Everyone watching programming on a 3D TV must wear 3D glasses to properly see the 3D effect. Without 3D glasses, the
> image on the screen will appear doubled, distorted, and unwatchable. Currently, a technology does not exist which allows a
> single TV to display both 2D and 3D content simultaneously without 3D glasses.
> *6. Do I need a new Blu-ray player, cable box, game console, or AV receiver?*
> With one exception the answer for Blu-ray players is "yes." No Blu-ray player maker has announced an upgrade to existing 2009
> or earlier Blu-ray players to work with Blu-ray 3D movies, so a new 3D Blu-ray player will be required to watch 3D BD movies.
> The Sony Playstation 3 is an exception. Sony has announced that its PS3 game console will receive two separate firmware
> upgrades--one for gaming and another to allow display of 3D Blu-rays--in June 2010. Previously there was some confusion
> about whether the Blu-ray capability of the console would in fact be full HD resolution as seen through newer standalone Blu-ray
> players, however Sony has announced that it will, despite the fact that the PS3 is not HDMI 1.4-certified (question 10). In
> addition, a question was posed of the console's 3D capability only working with Sony TVs. Sony replied that the PS3 would work
> in 3D with any 3D-compatible TV.
> With regard to the Xbox 360 and the Wii, neither Microsoft nor Nintendo has outlined its plans for 3D gaming.
> DirecTV has announced that its lower-resolution 3D system will require only a free software update to the company's current HD
> boxes. These Set-Top Boxes (STBs) will pass-through the 3D encoded content as either side by side or top/bottom format. In
> the case of DirecTV, the current HD STBs are HDMI 1.3 and as a result, DirecTV has developed its signaling protocol (via
> EDID) to communicate with 3DTVs and confirm the TV is 3D prior to making 3D channels visible on the program guide.
> *7. Can I use my existing HDMI cables?*
> At this point, it appears you can. The best information we have obtained, indicates that most current HDMI cables will work fine
> with the new 3D formats. One caveat is that HDMI cables (over three feet) might potentially have issues. Category 2 high speed
> type cables which have been available for several years, are recommended.
> *8. What 3D movies will be available for home viewing this year? 3D TV channels? 3D games?*
> Blu-ray movies announced this year in full-HD 3D include "Monsters vs. Aliens," "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs," "Disney's
> A Christmas Carol," "Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs," and all three "Shrek" movies. Additional 3D movies will be announced
> soon, among them the first non-animated titles. If you're curious about "Avatar," for example, latest word is that the 3D version
> won't come out in 2010.
> Comcast, Time Warner and Cox Communications will broadcast the Masters tournament in 3D for 2 hours per day in select
> markets.
> DirecTV will be the first TV provider with 3D content, announcing three 3D channels of its own (one on-demand channel, one
> pay channel, and one free channel). ESPN has noted that they will broadcast 85 events over the course of the year starting
> June 2010 with the first game of the 2010 World Cup.
> With the help of gear like the Nvidia 3D kit, PCs have been able to deliver 3D games, many converted from 2D versions, for the
> last few years to some compatible TVs and monitors. However, no console games specifically designed to work with the new 3D
> TVs have been announced, aside from Avatar: The Game. We expect 3D versions of existing games to be announced this year,
> perhaps with an "upgrade path" allowing existing owners to not have to repurchase the game at full price, but nothing's been
> officially announced yet.
> *9. Do the NVIDIA glasses work with a PS3, or 3D BD players?*
> No, the NVIDIA glasses currently are not compatible. The NVIDIA glasses are designed to specifically work with a PC based
> playback system for games or BD movies. We have not heard of any changes to this.
> *10. I have a 2007 - 2009 Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV. How do I get to watch 3D on these TVs?*
> 3D Gaming solutions using PCs have been in the market for several years. NVIDIA has promoted drivers, games and their
> glasses in order to enable consumers to play PC based games in 3D. NVIDIA has also announced plans to provide drivers to
> enable PCs with BD playback to also decode 3D BD movies and games.
> In order to enjoy 3D movies, 3D games, and 3D broadcast content on 2007-2009 3D Ready Mitsubishi TVs, consumers can
> purchase the new Mitsubishi 3D Starter pack that includes the 3D Adapter (Model 3DC-1000), two pair of glasses, emitter, and a
> Disney showcase disc.
> *11. I have a Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV, is it compatible to DLP Link glasses?*
> Yes, all Mitsubishi 3D Ready TVs are compatible with DLP Link glasses. In addition, these TVs have a VESA jack for an
> external synchronization emitter for non DLP Link glasses. This provides the user with maximum flexibility and choices of
> glasses.
> *12. Are all 3D active shutter glasses compatible with each other?*
> For active shutter glasses, the industry has not settled on a common protocol format. Therefore, consumers that have 3D
> glasses from Samsung, Panasonic, Sony will not interoperate. As a consumer if you want to watch a 3D event on your friend's
> Samsung TV, and only have Panasonic glasses, you will not be able to see 3D. CEA as well as many eyewear manufacturers
> are working to define a common protocol standard to eliminate this issue. XPAND has publicly announced eyewear that will
> interoperate with multiple vendors' 3DTV products available in June.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> MDEA


----------



## Lee Stewart

Panasonic 3DTV SRP prices and availability now up and current as per todays presser from Panasonic


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

TC-P65VT25 - $4,299.95 - June 2010


I like your MSRP better, but that date kills me!!

That best buy guy yesterday had me believing it would be out within a week or so.

But I guess his date and price were wrong


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18530546
> 
> 
> TC-P65VT25 - $4,299.95 - June 2010
> 
> 
> I like your MSRP better, but that date kills me!!
> 
> That best buy guy yesterday had me believing it would be out within a week or so.
> 
> But I guess his date and price were wrong



Were you the one who said the 65" would be SRP $4700?


LOL! You actually believed a Blue Shirt?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

That was me.............


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18531845
> 
> 
> That was me.............



LOL - and I thought at $4700, that was a good price. So now - for the same price you get the 65" and the BDT300 3D BD player.


----------



## georule

Thanks for this thread, Lee.


I have a Mits 2009. Looking at the manual, it seems to suggest that an IR emitter is required for 3D, and is not included. Looking at XpanD's website, danged if I can tell if the glasses come with an emitter. I would assume "no", or they'd call it out.


Do you have any insight on this? Perhaps the 3DC-1000 will come with an emitter?


Edit: Ahh, now I see the MDEA FAQ upstream. It's still not entirely clear tho. One answer states their "starter pack" comes with an emitter. Another answer suggests you don't need an emitter for DLP-link glasses (like the XpanD), just for non-DLP-link glasses. So, if one answer or the other isn't just plain wrong, that suggests whatever is in their "starter pack" aren't DLP-link glasses, and thus require the emitter.


Presumably, however, they need to sell the 3DC-1000, and emitters, (each) unbundled as well?


----------



## Cyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18596058
> 
> 
> I have a Mits 2009. Looking at the manual, it seems to suggest that an IR emitter is required for 3D, and is not included. Looking at XpanD's website, danged if I can tell if the glasses come with an emitter. I would assume "no", or they'd call it out.
> 
> 
> Do you have any insight on this? Perhaps the 3DC-1000 will come with an emitter?



If you get DLP-LINK glasses, like the XpanD X102, you don't need an emitter, even though the manual said you do. Other glasses, like the XpanD X101, require a compatible emitter to work, and you need to make sure you are buying the emitter along with the glasses.


Mits is releasing a 3D "starter pack" which includes the 3DC-1000, 2 pairs of glasses, an emitter, and a Disney 3D showcase disc. Which glasses are going to be included is not known.


I'm going to wait until I hear about pricing, availability and details of both the starter pack and the 3DC-1000 by itself before I buy glasses. If I were going to buy now, the X102's seem to be the best choice currently, if you can find them in stock.


----------



## georule

Thanks.


The other thing I'm trying to figure out is if 3D really requires a HDMI 1.4 AVR, if all it is doing is switching (and not trying to upscale as well), or whether a non-upscaling 1.3 AVR will just pass it through okay. A lot of people seem to be insisting that a 1.4 AVR will be required, but I'm still from Missouri on that when there are various indicators (including Mits FAQ) that 1.3 cables will work.


I'm not inclined to make a final acceptance of an answer on that (tho opinions always welcome) until someone hooks up an actual 3DC-1000 to a HDMI 1.3 non-upscaling AVR and confirms "not so much".


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18596279
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> The other thing I'm trying to figure out is if 3D really requires a HDMI 1.4 AVR, if all it is doing is switching (and not trying to upscale as well), or whether a non-upscaling 1.3 AVR will just pass it through okay. A lot of people seem to be insisting that a 1.4 AVR will be required, but I'm still from Missouri on that when there are various indicators (including Mits FAQ) that 1.3 cables will work.
> 
> 
> I'm not inclined to make a final acceptance of an answer on that (tho opinions always welcome) until someone hooks up an actual 3DC-1000 to a HDMI 1.3 non-upscaling AVR and confirms "not so much".



I want the answer regarding the HDMI 1.3 A/V Receivers as well.


----------



## Mike5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18596279
> 
> 
> The other thing I'm trying to figure out is if 3D really requires a HDMI 1.4 AVR, if all it is doing is switching (and not trying to upscale as well), or whether a non-upscaling 1.3 AVR will just pass it through okay.



If you talk about Frame Packing (Blu-ray 3D), according to what we know today, a HDMI 1.4 AVR will be required. A HDMI 1.3 AVR won't be able not only to switch or upscale the video signal, but not even to extract the audio from it. It would be mute.


If you talk about broadcast 3D using a frame compatible format (Side-by-Side half, for example) it is another pair of shoes and it should work fine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18596279
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to be insisting that a 1.4 AVR will be required, but I'm still from Missouri on that when there are various indicators (including Mits FAQ) that 1.3 cables will work.



Both sentences are true. A "3D over HDMI" HDMI chip (1.4 or 1.3 "upgraded") is required, but a "High Speed" cable (the classical HDMI 1.3 [email protected] high quality cable) is sufficient. The bandwidth for blu-ray 3D [email protected] is the same as 2D [email protected] (i.e. 148.5 MHz) and the bandwidth for broadcast 3D is even less.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike5* /forum/post/18597342
> 
> 
> If you talk about Frame Packing (Blu-ray 3D), according to what we know today, a HDMI 1.4 AVR will be required. A HDMI 1.3 AVR won't be able not only to switch or upscale the video signal, but not even to extract the audio from it. It would be mute.



Ahhhh. So it's not just can it pass video signal to the display (which seemed odd to me why that would be impacted), it is also can the AVR do its primary job of making audio. Okay, that makes more sense to me; thanks.


Tho I still think I'll sit and wait a bit for actual experience as reported by AVS forum members. I'm a very practical guy that way on testing theory vs experience before spending my money. Had/seen a lot of experience of "not supported" not meaning "won't work".


----------



## Mike5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18599512
> 
> 
> Tho I still think I'll sit and wait a bit for actual experience as reported by AVS forum members. I'm a very practical guy that way on testing theory vs experience before spending my money. Had/seen a lot of experience of "not supported" not meaning "won't work".



I agree. Remarks above come from what we know today in theory. They are just a warning saying people to at least wait for a proof of how things really work before buying something.


----------



## oddmania

Hello this is my first in a forum , and I would like to know what to buy for my next screen , should I go with :

samsung c8000 or c9000 .

or LG LX9500 .

I've studied all of them and I'm still confused .

Help please .


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oddmania* /forum/post/18620254
> 
> 
> Hello this is my first in a forum , and I would like to know what to buy for my next screen , should I go with :
> 
> samsung c8000 or c9000 .
> 
> or LG LX9500 .
> 
> I've studied all of them and I'm still confused .
> 
> Help please .



Not sure why you are not even considering the Panasonic Plasma 3D TV which has been voted #1 in all the tests to date for 3D TVs, but as between the Samsung and LG products you identify, a big difference appears to be only 200 Hz for the Samsung and 400+ Hz for the LG. Although of little relevance to 3D viewing, gotta believe that the motion processing for 2D action viewing and fast movement has to be out of this world on the LG since even with 200Hz a Samsung was given a rave review as linked below in the review from Australia.

http://smarthouse.com.au/Reviews/TVs...splay/A3V9U7T7


----------



## Lee Stewart

UPDATE: Added Toshiba ASGs


----------



## bferr1

I found Samsung SSG1000s online, but they're in the UK. Is there any risk of importing them to the US, as far as frame rate compatibility goes? Or does the sync emitter take care of that?


----------



## wlburrows

I noticed something interesting in the description of the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 starter kit on some sites. For the glasses they say the battery type is CR2025. On the Xpand site the battery type for the X103 is listed as CR2032 and the battery type for the X102 is proprietary (you buy them from Xpand). So could it be that the glasses in the 3DC-1000 are X103s since the battery type indicates its replaceable? Maybe the battery type is just wrong?


----------



## jpnn80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/18625488
> 
> 
> Not sure why you are not even considering the Panasonic Plasma 3D TV which has been voted #1 in all the tests to date for 3D TVs...



Maybe because of the big problems reported by many owners of Panasonic Plasmas?:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1236475 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1167339


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpnn80* /forum/post/18805038
> 
> 
> Maybe because of the big problems reported by many owners of Panasonic Plasmas?:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1236475
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1167339



Neither of those models are the VT20 or VT25 series (3DTVs) which differ from all other Panasonic 2010 PDPs with their brand new fast decay phosphors.


----------



## mbg10484




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18357632
> 
> 
> NOTE: DLP RPTV's use the Checkerboard 3D format so resolution will be Half HD per eye instead of Full HD per eye.




So you're telling me that with a 1080p 3d dlp tv, you're only seeing 540p resolution in each eye? I knew the refresh rate was halved, but not the resolution. So then with the LED 3d tv's, yours still seing 1080p in each eye? how does that work?


also, If you're only seeing 540p in each eye, is there going to be a noticable drop in quality? or will your brain "recombine" them and you'll still see in 1080p? If i'm not mistaken, that is how 3d works right? (simply put) 2 seperate images, but when viewing with the shutter glasses your brain recombines them into 1 3d image



and btw...anyone else heard anything about using 3dtv+shutter glasses for multiplayer gaming, both players wear shutter glasses, still see in 2d, but each person sees a different image on the same screen, so no split screens???


----------



## pmalter0

If your input to a DLP is 1080p 3d, you will see 1080p 3d. http://dlp.com/downloads/DLP%203D%20...Technology.pdf


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Monster Unveils Universal 3D Glasses, Clarity HD Line*



> Quote:
> Monster's first 3D glasses, Monstervision Max 3D, are compatible with any brand 3D TV and boast built-in RF technology to avoid the common problem of IR interference that can plague existing active-shutter glasses. The RF transmitter allows for the system to expand to be paired with thousands of Monstervision brand glasses, Lee said.





> Quote:
> The glasses are expected to ship in August. A bundle of one pair with RF transmitter will have a suggested retail price of $249, with extra glasses available for $169 each and an extra transmitter for $59.95.
> 
> 
> Lee said an expanded line of Monstervision glasses, in various colors and styles "designed by some of the most famous designers in the eyewear industry," will become available later this year.


 http://www.twice.com/article/454097-...ty_HD_Line.php


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18814402
> 
> 
> If your input to a DLP is 1080p 3d, you will see 1080p 3d. http://dlp.com/downloads/DLP%203D%20...Technology.pdf



AFAIK, only the Frame Sequential 3D format can present 3D images at 1920x1080 per eye. All other 3D formats either lose half the hort. res. or half the vertical res.

http://www.doremilabs.com/appnotes/D...conversion.pdf


----------



## pmalter0

I guess we have dueling sources; although, TI does specifically say that DLP produces a "full" 1080p 3d image.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18815228
> 
> *Monster Unveils Universal 3D Glasses, Clarity HD Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.twice.com/article/454097-...ty_HD_Line.php



Lee, are you quoting yourself again?


----------



## Thomas Marshall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18383767
> 
> 
> I played Avatar in 3D over 70 hours on my Xbox360. The 3D was simply amazing.



I’m considering the WD-82838 for my family room and my son just purchased a new Xbox last week.


Question: I assume you're talking about the Avatar 3D Game you played?


If not, would you please explain?


Thanks












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18383767
> 
> 
> I just think that 3D cannot be fully enjoyed on the smaller displays as seen in the BB displays.



I completely agree….which is why I can’t wait for some quality 3D PJ’s to hit the market that will be capable of lighting up a 133” screen in my custom HT.


Lee, my apologies if this post should be somewhere else.


----------



## high def mon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18815228
> 
> *Monster Unveils Universal 3D Glasses, Clarity HD Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.twice.com/article/454097-...ty_HD_Line.php



This looks like Bitcauldron's first venture. http://www.bitcauldron.com/index.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added Sharp LV models (just sizes)


----------



## Thefrisbee

Great, thanks for the info. I wish I would have seen this earlier.


----------



## cyberized

I have the Samsung DLP HDTV 61A750 and can anyone PLEASE tell me IF the Viewsonic DLP glasses will work with my TV and IF how well do they work? I just returned my XpanD X102's because of flickering too much and going from dark to light too much too.....am in the market for another pair of 3D glasses that will be keepers???


TKS michael


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added the new Samsung 50" 720P (really 1366x768) 3DTV


----------



## Iam74Gibson

Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but not sure where else to put it.


I have a Mits 73835.. I bought the recommended kit when I bought the TV about 2 years ago, which included an emitter and 2 pr glasses (tru3d) I think.. I just bought the 3DA-1 coverter to make it complete. But here is the issue...

I have a Denon 4308ci receiver that I really like. 1.3a HDMI. My directv hr21 says my TV isn't compatable when trying to route through the reciever. So, I run the Directv source directly to my converter, then to my TV, and it works. Ok, so my reciever isn't compatable, and I'll have to run separate audio..


I also have a PS3 which I want to use for 3d... I only have one input on the converter... which is used by directv. I have 4 HDMI inputs on my TV... I use 2of them...one for directv, one for PS3 ( I bypass my reciever in order to listen to Music audio when playing Tiger Woods.), One I can use for my Home Theater PC (Blu-ray/audio/photos/internet)... am I going to have to buy a converter for each HDMI input I want to use?


I read somewhere that Sony will have firmware which will make PS3 compatable with Mits DLP... (which I think means they output checkerboard?) Is this right? Does this mean I won't need a converter?


What I would REALLY like to hear, is that Denon will have an update which accepts 3d on it's HDMI (doubt it though) If that were the case, I could just route everything to my reciever, then to the converter, then a single HDMI on the TV.


Also have an XBOX360 and Wii... but that is another story ;-)


Any advice is appreciated.


PJ


----------



## Milmanias

I haven't read that Sony would provide a checkerboard or side by side update for the PS3. You're lucky that you have the HTPC with blu ray; you can find software that will allow you to output checkerboard, then hook it up to your receiver and then directly to the tv without the need for the adapter. This will allow you to get HD audio through the receiver. For the PS3 and DirecTV, I would look at the videos from this thread to see how this person solved his problem.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post18917766 


With 3 devices, D*, PS3, Xbox 360, you'll either need a 3x1 HDMI switch then to the adapter, or 2 adapters and a 2x1 HDMI switch like Cesar used in the video, or 3 adapters. You'd also need optical cables from these systems to the AVR.


----------



## Iam74Gibson

Thanks for the reply, I had bought some DVD player software 2 years ago when I bought the original glasses/emitter... it wasn't very good, and did not play Blu-ray, only DVD.. I think the newest version of PowerDvd does 3d/Blu_ray, I will look into it.


----------



## high def mon

Just got off the phone with a csr from Monster and he said late Nov. for a release date.


----------



## lovingdvd

This thread does a great job summing up the various 3D TVs that are available. Is there a general consensus among AVSers as to which models are considered superior to the others? Thanks!


----------



## mydecember1985

So if I am getting this right, the Mitsubishi DLP at Worst Buy can work at half HD with the transmitter and glasses, right??? AND Is it Nvidia 3D Vision compatible?


I will be using this TV as a bedroom tv, with wires ran from my computer room to play 3d games, and possibly 3d blurays.



And does anyone have a recommendation on where to look at a "half HD image" vs full hd?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mydecember1985* /forum/post/19197669
> 
> 
> So if I am getting this right, the Mitsubishi DLP at Worst Buy can work at half HD with the transmitter and glasses, right??? AND Is it Nvidia 3D Vision compatible?
> 
> 
> I will be using this TV as a bedroom tv, with wires ran from my computer room to play 3d games, and possibly 3d blurays.
> 
> *And does anyone have a recommendation on where to look at a "half HD image" vs full hd*?



3D content from either DirecTV or Comcast will be Half HD while 3D content from 3D Bluray will be Full HD. You might try a Best Buy when you know there is a sports game scheduled to be broadcast in 3D from ESPN 3D.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19198076
> 
> 
> 3D content from either DirecTV or Comcast will be Half HD while 3D content from 3D Bluray will be Full HD. You might try a Best Buy when you know there is a sports game scheduled to be broadcast in 3D from ESPN 3D.



That's interesting. I hadn't heard that before. Are you saying that when Comcast and DirecTv broadcast HD, they are only using HALF the resolution of HD? That makes sense - half res for one eye + half res for the other eye = full HDTV. Am I correct to assume then that the overall PQ of 3D of broadcast 3D is much lower res (effectively half)? That's a bummer.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19198120
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I hadn't heard that before. Are you saying that when Comcast and DirecTv broadcast HD, they are only using HALF the resolution of HD? That makes sense - half res for one eye + half res for the other eye = full HDTV. Am I correct to assume then that the overall PQ of 3D of broadcast 3D is much lower res (effectively half)? That's a bummer.



Comcast and DirecTV use what is called a Frame Compatible 3D format. It takes up the same bandwidth as a normal HD frame. They are using two types:

*1920x1080i Side-by-Side:*











The single 1920x1080 HD frame contains 2 individual frames (L & R) of which each has a resolution of 960x1080


*1280x720P Top/Bottom:*











The single 1280x720 HD frame contains 2 individual frames (L & R) of which each has a resolution of 1280x360


*1920x1080x24P Frame Packed for 3D Bluray:*











You are looking at a single frame. Each frame is 1920x2205 and contained in each frame are two 1920x1080 frames (L & R) which gives you the Full HD per eye.


----------



## lovingdvd

Thanks. So in summary am I correct to assume that broadcast 3D (at least as it is currently being done by Comcast and DirecTv) gives only half of the 1080p resolution? That's pretty significant, yes?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19180407
> 
> 
> This thread does a great job summing up the various 3D TVs that are available. Is there a general consensus among AVSers as to which models are considered superior to the others? Thanks!



Anyone have some suggestions on what sets are generally considered the best out there at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## Barrok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19201288
> 
> 
> Anyone have some suggestions on what sets are generally considered the best out there at the moment? Thanks.




1. Panasonic TC-P58VT25 3D plasma


2. Samsung PN58C8000 3D plasma


3. LG 55LX9500 3D LCD/LED Edge Lit


4. Sony KDL-55NX810 3D LCD/LED Edge Lit


5. Samsung UN58C8000 3D LCD/LED Precision Edge Lit


6. Sharp LC-60LE925UN 3D LCD/LED


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19201282
> 
> 
> Thanks. So in summary am I correct to assume that broadcast 3D (at least as it is currently being done by Comcast and DirecTv) gives only half of the 1080p resolution? That's pretty significant, yes?



I think that is a subjective issue. With SbS 1080i, the resolution (number of pixels) is still greater then 1280x720P HD.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added Sharp's new 52 and 60 inch 3DTVs


----------



## Gaborik

Does anyone know when the GT25 will be available in the States? I can't even find it online.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gaborik* /forum/post/19239810
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the GT25 will be available in the States? I can't even find it online.


*Panasonic's 42" GT25 plasma 3D TV is now shipping for $1699*

http://www.3d-display-info.com/panas...-shipping-1699


----------



## Victorm1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have some suggestions on what sets are generally considered the best out there at the moment? Thanks.



Well i just saw the le925 tv yesterday here in Mexico city, went to the store since I was interested in a Sony lx900, I still have to check first a full review, but here are my impressions on both, having them side by side and both playing the same material on 3d.


On the lx900 the picture, after you put the glasses on, became dim while on the le925 the picture keepsl bright, almost as if you weren't using any glasses. The le925 has a nice and intelligent feature, on the glasses you can turn off the 3d effect, by doing this people who feel dizzy or those who dont like the effect can enjoy the picture on 2d while the rest watch it on 3d. As I said I think is a nice feature.


But what really set this tv apart from any samsung, Sony or panasonic is how bright you watch material on 3d, is like if you don't have any glasses on.


My two cents. Victor.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Victorm1000* /forum/post/19243486
> 
> 
> Well i just saw the le925 tv yesterday here in Mexico city, went to the store since I was interested in a Sony lx900, I still have to check first a full review, but here are my impressions on both, having them side by side and both playing the same material on 3d.
> 
> 
> On the lx900 the picture, after you put the glasses on, became dim while on the le925 the picture keepsl bright, almost as if you weren't using any glasses. The le925 has a nice and intelligent feature, on the glasses you can turn off the 3d effect, by doing this people who feel dizzy or those who dont like the effect can enjoy the picture on 2d while the rest watch it on 3d. As I said I think is a nice feature.
> 
> 
> But what really set this tv apart from any samsung, Sony or panasonic is how bright you watch material on 3d, is like if you don't have any glasses on.
> 
> 
> My two cents. Victor.



Thanks for the great feedback. Besides the brightness difference, was there anything else significant in the difference in PQ between these two?


----------



## Gaborik

Thanks for the link. I just bought the VT25 after seeing the 2d to 3d conversion on a couple other makes. Unfortunately, I was not impressed.


Due to the lacking native 3D content, I figured I'd go with the plasma with the best 2D picture. Right now its sitting in box until someone can give me a hand mounting it to my stand. This is excruciating


----------



## GRA81

The TCP55VT30 is coming at the end of this month. Does anyone know how it improves over the VT25? I have a 25 and I love it, but we want to put 3D into another room and haven't read much about the 30.


Any info would br appreciated.


----------



## mjconnor10

So who's going to update this guide (not it!)? I've love to know all the different models that will work with my Panny ST30, especially since they're likely to be discontinued with the standardization moving to bluetooth.


----------



## sdg4vfx

FWIW - I work in the film industry - doing mostly 3DST film titles and vfx. I've really, really appreciated the forums here as I've been putting together a HT. Thought I'd share one bit of info from my field that may be helpful to folks looking for a 3DTV ...


Currently 65" is considered the magic number (or minimum size) for a 3DTV to closely replicate a 3D cinematic sense of depth, etc. This is one of the reasons Panasonic's pro-level 3D "Grading" (or Finishing) monitor is 65".


With 3D, screen size does matter somewhat simply because our eyes are physically a certain distance from each other (inter-occular distance). You can still get nice 3D with a smaller screen, but the overall "deepness" and distribution (or levels) of depth will always be somewhat reduced.


sdg


----------



## DavidEC

I don't know where else to post.. so if in the wrong area please move..

About 19 months ago I purchased a pair of "Samsung" SSG-3500CR / SSG-3700 USB rechargeable active shutter glasses... and now the battery will no longer hold a charge for about three hours.. long enough to watch one movie.. use to be I could watch a 3D movie every day for a week with out a charge ...Now "Samsung" customer support tells me that they do not offer any repair service (aka: replace) the rechargeable battery. Does anybody know where/who else might offer the service on these glasses?

Luck has it the other glasses that I purchased all have user replaceable batteries.


----------



## PhilipSosie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd*  /t/1237122/buyers-guide-3dtvs-and-3d-active-shutter-glasses/60#post_19201282
> 
> 
> Thanks. So in summary am I correct to assume that broadcast 3D (at least as it is currently being done by Comcast and DirecTv) gives only half of the 1080p resolution? That's pretty significant, yes?



Subjectively the difference in quality doesn't have to be anywhere near "half". With MPEG as used in BRD and ATSC, the first thing that happens is that the color information gets cut in half relative to the brightness information. Sometimes this even happens before the image leaves the sensor (Reference 4:2:0 raw YUV encoding). This whole issue of side-by-side v over-under is important when you are throwing out color information either horizontally or vertically (see 4:2:0 v 4:1:1 encoding).


The broadcast engineers responsible for making this look good are every bit as huge a videophile as anyone on here, and they get knobs like "encoded bandwidth" that can make a *much* bigger difference than the frame packing, and the end result is any difference in quality between broadcast and BRD doesn't end up looking "pretty significant" most of the time [yes, weasel words here on my part] when everything is done right.


----------



## AlaskanAVGuy


I was wondering which Active 3D Glasses are considered to be the best for the Samsung F8500 ???  As i'm looking for comfort, fit and performance. And as I understand Samsung allows us to use other manufactures glasses as well.

I've read that some sync better than other Active Glasses with Bluetooth and others have better fields of view and so on....

what are your thoughts?


----------



## AlaskanAVGuy




 

I just WON this over @truedepth3d !!!

 

I entered their contest, you should check them out because even if I hadn't won I still really like these glasses much more than the Samsung Originals. They are crisper and give better light thru-put for a brighter image and they sync up perfectly no Ghosting.

 

The only down-side is that their sides are open and can let light in. So only for use in Night time 3D Viewing. However if you watch 3D seriously then you only watch at night anyways, so depends on the persons viewing habits.

 

These are a great option because their as cheap as the Samsung Originals but are a much Higher Quality without a doubt.


----------



## Demon665


No man, what you do - and I admit it looks goofier than I want to admit to myself - is do what I do in theaters that don't dampen their lights enough - or their LED floor lights at all: Cut two black pieces of paper, fold, cut two slits near both ends, slide the ear pieces through, and it cuts out a whole lot of the light coming at you from the sides.

 

Hey, I said goofy, right?  But after having a movie ruined at a theater from the LED floor lights reflecting off the tiles, I came up with the idea and while they're not as good as custom made foam or cloth 'blinders' I haven't seen a 3D movie in a theater without them for over two years.


----------



## Technology3456

Can anyone here on the 3D forum please chime in on this? How does the 3D in VR compare to TVs and especially...

Looking for more information how 3D works in VR and how it compares to top 3D TVs and good 2 projector 3D setups.


----------

